# Diagrama monitor MARKVISION



## refraiba (Sep 5, 2005)

HOLA AMIGOS: mi consulta es si alguien tiene diagrama de un monitor marca MARKVISION. Desde ya le doy la gracias . Hoy es mi primer día el foro, Esto pinta ser ESPECTACULAR!!!.

El refraiba.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 5, 2005)

Saludos Refraiba

Fíjate si esta dirección tiene lo que estás buscando. Es el manual de servicio de un optiquest markvision pero como no publicas el modelo, no se.

http://www.eserviceinformación.com/downloadsm/18098/Optiquest_DA-456.html

Debajo en la ficha aparece un letrero que dice "Multipart:". Debes bajar los 4 archivos .rar (vas a necesitar el winrar) son 7 Mb en total.

Saludos.

Marcelo.


----------



## refraiba (Sep 10, 2005)

Marcelo, Amigo te pido las disculpas del caso ya que cometí un error de importancia. Solicitar ayuda sin especificar bien a que modelo hacia referencia. Impecable lo suyo es ese mismo modelo el que tengo.

Sepan disculparme colegas, soy novato en esto de trabajar con ayuda,a traves de internet. Nuevamente gracias a todos y espero ser de ayuda.

Saluda el refraiba.


----------

